# Cedar



## Gracegarden (May 30, 2012)

I realize we can not use cedar bedding for our little critters due to respiratory problems, but can I give them small cedar branch sections to chew. The branches have all the lovely strippy bark that they could shred.

All wood, branches, etc. have been cleaned and then baked in an oven to sterilize. I use this process for bird toys and perches.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Hmm i though the whole point of avoiding cedar was because its toxic?

I may be mistaken though.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, cedar is poisonous in all forms I believe.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

The idea of giving the mice a small branch to climb on and chew is great. The mice would love it! Willow is supposed to be mouse safe - can you get hold of any of that?


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

If you want to provide your mice with safe woods, a good rule of thumb is to look for lists of plants/wood types that are safe for rabbits or chinchillas. There tends to be more rabbit/chin-safe wood lists around.

But don't give your mice toxic wood like cedar. This site is pretty good, you can do a CTRL + F search for the name, there's lists of safe and known unsafe woods on there.


----------



## Gracegarden (May 30, 2012)

Thank you all.


----------

